# Garden Grilled Cheese ...WW Points



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

Garden Grilled Cheese 

4 WW Points 

8 tsp. Dijon mustard 
8 slices sourdough bread (1 oz each) 
1 cup shredded reduced-fat sharp cheddar cheese 
1/2 cup drained canned artichoke hearts, sliced 
1 1/3 cups roasted red bell peppers, sliced or slivered 
nonstick cooking spray 

Spread 2 teaspoons mustard on 1 bread slice; top with 1/4 cup cheese, 2 tablespoons artichokes, 1/3 cup bell peppers, and 1 bread slice. Repeat procedure with remaining mustard, bread, cheese, artichokes, and bell peppers. 

Heat a large nonstick skillet coated with cooking spray over medium heat until hot. Add sandwiches to skillet; cook 2 minutes on each side or until golden brown. 

Serves 4 @ 231 calories, 4 gr. fat, 4 gr. fiber, 

Recipe submitted by Miranda M. {3FatChicks.com}


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2002)

This recipe sounds dangerous!!  YUMMY!  Thanks a bunch!


----------

